# PREDATOR RULES, INFO, AND SIGNUP



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Thanks to the mods for making this a sticky!

Ironbear will be assisting me in this project. Questions or concerns can be referred to myself or him if I am unable to respond. Thanks.

*THE RULES*

1. Dogs must be killed using a legal method (have to atleast put that out there :shock: )
2. Pictures must be provided of your kill. Pictures will be required to show you, the dog, and the "item" of the week. If trying for bonus points must contain location sign.
3. Pictures must be posted by 10 PM each Sunday to count on the weeks totals. Weekly "item" will be posted at approximately 10 PM each Sunday. 
4. You can hunt as a group, but the dogs can only be counted on one individuals tally.
5. No whining. If you don't win, you don't win. 
6. Have fun!
(pictures can be PM'ed to me, as opposed to being posted in the open forum, if you don't want your identity or location given away)

FYI-Waterfowl Management Area's are for Waterfowl hunting only, a person can not predator hunt (coyotes, fox, skunk, or raccoons) with in a Waterfowl Management Area."



*ITEM OF THE WEEK*
Week 1 - 10/28-10/31- 20oz Pepsi bottle left side of picture
Week 2 - 11/1-11-7- Snickers bar right side of picture
Week 3 - 11/8-11/14- Mt Dew bottle or can middle of picture
Week 4 - 11/15-11/21- Butterfinger on the critter
Week 5 - 11/22-11/28- Twix bar
Week 6 - 11/29-12/5- Dr. Pepper bottle (dogs this week can be counted in Nov. or Dec. state which you prefer)
Week 7 - 12/6-12/12- Sprite 
Week 8 - 12/12-12/19- Gatorade bottle
Week 9 - 12/20-12/26- Coke can/bottle
Week 10 - 12/27-12-31- Kitkat bar

*POINT'S AND BONUS POINT AREAS*
1 Coyote = 1 pt
3 Coyote's in 1 hunt = 5 pts
Fox = .5 pt
Raccoon = .5 pt
Skunk = .5 pt
3 fox, raccoon, or skunk or combination of 1 of all 3= 3 pt
Bonus point = points x 2

Since this is for the deer herd bonus points will be given for hurting areas. To obtain bonus points the picture you provide must contain an already existing sign to prove location. Sign can be any road sign, forrest service sign, or local buisness sign (diner, hometown store, etc.)

These areas are
1. Monroe
2. Nebo
3. Oquirrh's
4. Cache
5. South Slope, vernal
6. Ogden

For fox, raccoon, and skunk the bonus areas are any WIA or WMA that allows the hunting of these animals as well as upland game.

*PRIZES*
November- Bear Buckmasters BTR Bow (donated by USMARINE), $25 Cabelas Gift Card(donated by USMARINE) 
December- Foxpro Spitfire (donated by Iron Bear)
January- Leapers 4X illuminated reticule scope (Donated by Briarpatch), $25 Sportsmans Gift Card (Donated by JustinRobins) 
February- Custom gun/bow rack (built and donated by Hoghunter (winners choice), Howler Calls (donated by 
March- Whisper Creek Bow (Donated by Briarpatch)

If I'm able to I would like to give prizes for

1. Biggest help- This is an individual who goes out of his way to help others.
PRIZE- Window Scope Mount by Nikon (donated by Mezmarley)

2. Best effort- this is an individual who may not shoot a lot but goes the extra mile in an attempt to help with the management.
PRIZE- Howler Calls (donated by Mezmarley)

These 2 awards will be voted on by participants.

SPECIAL EVENTS

Monroe Derby- Saturday December 18 More info to follow.

*PARTICIPANTS*
1. USMARINEhuntinfool
2. Ironbear
3. Hoghunter
4. davesevans
5. gitterdone81
6. bigdaddyx2
7. bullsnot
8. vaporpestcontrol
9. UtahMountainMan
10. Wind In His Hair
11. KTowncamo
12. CCRJosh
13. ntrl_brn_rebel  1 pt .5 pt
14. sunshine12
15. goofy elk
16. ballistic tip
17. Big
18. yfzduner 
19. luv2fsh&hnt
20. RRA LAR-8
21. bigboybdub
22. reb8600 1 pt
23. kk11 1pt
24. CHEESE
25. blownsmok97
26. Briar Patch
27. stickboy
28. huntingbuddy
29. stillhunterman
30. KennyC
31. mikevanwilder 5pt
32. lehi
33. blueshooter
34. JDF_GSP 1 pt
35. Bears Butt
36. duck jerky
37. Team Nambaster
38. NHS
39. JustinRobbins 2.5pt .5 + .5 + .5 + 1 pt+ 1 pt + .5 pt + 1 pt= 5 pt
40. Royta
41. 2fishon
42. Beast
43. SANPETE
44. Oldtimehtr
45. fixedblade
46. lunkerhunter2
47. mezmarley 6 pt
48. mikeymike
49. outdoorscrazy .5+ .5 + .5 + .5 +.5+ 1 + 1 + .5= 5 pt
51. UT ELK Stalker
50. fez


----------



## bullsnot

Nice. Sooo....anybody wanna team up? You can have my points. I just want to learn how to hunt dogs effectively.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

Good idea and sounds like a lot of fun......Sign Me Up :mrgreen:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

You've been added.


----------



## sunshine12

ya sign me up also


----------



## goofy elk

I'll be out a bunch this winter, sign me up.


----------



## Ballistic Tip

I love love love love love this one!


----------



## bigbr

Put me down, i am in.....Big


----------



## yfzduner450

Sign me up, I'm game to kill a coyote or two. We should do some teams also, it would give everyone a chance to make a new hunting partner. Maybe we should take an experienced guy and 1 newbie, that way people can have a chance to learn and give back to the community. Coyote hunting is the most frustrating thing to get started in doing in my opinion.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I would like to get in on it. The last year I got serious about them I killed 53 with a one day best of 6. Might I also suggest a bonus point for foxes.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

OK gents you've all been added. I have added fox, ****, and skunk's to the points list as they are reaking havoc on upland game populations. Ensure you have the proper permits and abide by all state and local ordinances.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I have added the first weeks item. Have fun gents!!!


----------



## RRA LAR-8

sign me up!


----------



## Bhilly81

bullsnot said:


> Nice. Sooo....anybody wanna team up? You can have my points. I just want to learn how to hunt dogs effectively.


yea same here i dont care about the points or prizes i will even see if i can donate some thing to the cause as a prize


----------



## reb8600

Count me in. I am in about 3 of these already. Most times only the person shooting the coyote can count it.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

big boy we would greatly appreciate any donation! I'm going to stick with the team option. I think that will allow some of the new guys to hook up with the "pros" so that they get some experience. Hopefully it works out that way.


----------



## Loke

does trapping count?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Any legal method! Would you like to be signed up?


----------



## UtahMountainMan

For those of you who are experience coyote hunters, how close do you typically get the dogs to come in before shooting? I guess my question is, what shooting distance should I be expecting to shoot?


----------



## yfzduner450

Let me know if anyone wants to team up, I'm not too experienced but i've got a foxpro, hand calls, decoy dog(in training), rifle and whatnot. I'm always interested in meeting new people and going hunting. Pm me if ya wanna go hunting.


----------



## kk11

I want in, sign me up


----------



## hoghunter011583

Hey for the month of February I can build the winner a custom gun rack!! 
The winner can design it however he wants. Could do a bow rack if that is what the winner would rather.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

GREAT! Thanks hog!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Information updated, refer to page 1


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

UtahMountainMan said:


> For those of you who are experience coyote hunters, how close do you typically get the dogs to come in before shooting? I guess my question is, what shooting distance should I be expecting to shoot?


You can expect to shoot anywhere from 20 yds out to 400 yds or so. I use a 22-250 and I also carry a 12 ga shotgun with heavy load 4 shot. I think the biggest mistake people make is they call too much and/or too loud. Second biggest mistake is when you go into an area go in in stealth mode. Move quietly and methodically and hide your vehicle. Pretend you are a sniper and if a dog sees you you die. The dogs get chased pretty hard and get call shy real quick. Something I have done in the past when checking out areas I haven't hunted before is go drive around the area in the dark and stop from time to time and howl then listen for a response if there is a good population of dogs you will get responses from several dogs. If you think your not calling enough call less.


----------



## reb8600

UtahMountainMan said:


> For those of you who are experience coyote hunters, how close do you typically get the dogs to come in before shooting? I guess my question is, what shooting distance should I be expecting to shoot?


I have had them as close as 10 feet. I kill most of mine at less than 100 yds with most of those being less than 50 yds.


----------



## Stickboy

I'm in. Not an expert but like to get out when I can and have killed a few dogs. Don't have a foxpro yet, but a number of hand calls. 

Thanks for organizing Marine!

-c


----------



## huntingbuddy

I am in sounds like fun.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Let the party begin! The first weekly item is a 20 oz pepsi bottle. It must be displayed in the left side of your picture. Good luck gents! Lets have some fun! 

Pictures need to be submitted by sunday night at 10 pm. The next weekly item will be added at that time. Thanks Gents.


----------



## stillhunterman

Sounds like fun for sure! Been wanting to go out after them critters...sign me up please!


----------



## KennyC

Sign me up, This is a great way to get out and experince new and differnt types of hunting and calling!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Yes another reason to get out and hunt the coyote! Bax* You ready to come down and shoot some? 
And anybody that wants a partner let me know I'm always down to go.


----------



## reb8600

Made 2 stands today. Got this one on the first stand. Came from down wind and 10 yards to my left. I put him down at 20 yards in front of me. The cards are for another contest I am part of. It weighed in at just over 31 lbs.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

reb is playing? You guys are smoked.........


----------



## Iron Bear

That's exactly what I thought when I seen him signed up.


----------



## hoghunter011583

So should I just ask him now what kind of gun rack he wants!!!
I think next weekend we'll have some compitition, because that is when I start killing them!!!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Sounds like Reb's going to be the big contender. I think he's going to find some competition from this group, right guys!  And the game is on! No bonus points yet you guys dont have to shoot as many as him. Just get them on the bonus points areas and it should be a good competition. Good luck to all!


----------



## hoghunter011583

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Sounds like Reb's going to be the big contender. I think he's going to find some competition from this group, right guys!  And the game is on! No bonus points yet you guys dont have to shoot as many as him. Just get them on the bonus points areas and it should be a good competition. Good luck to all!


If I can find time off of work to get into the field he will have major competition!!!!
There is an advantage in "any legal method"!! Killing yotes with a gun is very inefficient. November and December I am going to be after Elk on the extended archery unit, after that it is on!!! Plus by that time those yotes will be nice and heavily fured up!!


----------



## yfzduner450

Way to break the ice REB, went out today deer hunting(youth hunt) and had coyotes all around me yipping and barking. I put out the foxpro and 3 different groups responded by barking, howling but none would come in. What am i doing wrong??? I first used a locator and then lightning jack.


----------



## lehi

Hell you can sign me up too. I might go the ****/fox/skunk route. :mrgreen:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

After a few stands this weekend, I ended up with this guy

I hope the "diet" pepsi is cool as I'm supposed to be on a diet :lol:










One question.......Do we have to be in the picture???????? I just have a hard time with the timer....running back to the camera.....A lot of times I hunt alone so it would be much easier to just take a picture of the dog with the item of the week.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Outstanding Rebel! I am ok with just the dog (skunk, ****, etc) and the item of the week. Make sure theres a sign with location if your going for bonus points. All points are added for this week Reb and rebel have got it kicked off. Look to the first page for this weeks item. As always good luck and have fun!!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Okay so I'm going out tomorrow (Tuesday) if anybody wants to go. Let me know.


----------



## blueshooter

love to do it if only i could get something to come into my calls.


----------



## reb8600

Treehugnhuntr said:


> reb is playing? You guys are smoked.........


My time is limited on getting out. I dont think I will be a challenge.


----------



## JDF_GSP

Sign me up!


----------



## Bears Butt

Sign me up please. I might go for the "odd ball predators".


----------



## duck jerky

sign me up


----------



## hoghunter011583

Ok guys tomorrow evening I might be able to get out of work early and try for some!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

GIT-ER-DUN! Don't forget the Snickers!


----------



## bullsnot

I'd like to take a trip out on Friday afternoon, or any time on Saturday or Sunday. Anybody interested?

I live in a bonus area (Oquirrh's) and know where some dogs may be.


----------



## Nambaster

sign me up for team nambaster. I could kill a whole family of *****.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Welp, I didn't get out yet. Plus my weekend just got killed, won't even get to scout for Elk!! Gotta work, thought this was a dang recession?????


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

So who's going out this weekend? Already some points on the board! Who's gonna make a challenge?


----------



## sunshine12

ill be spending the weekend on the mountain/desert


----------



## NHS

I have next Thursday (Veteran's Day) off. I am thinking of heading out somewhere. If someone is interested, let me know.


----------



## yfzduner450

Me and Bullsnot are going out sat and sun. Hopefully we'll get some points up on the board.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Sweet, NHS shoot me a PM I may be able to go out next thursday.


----------



## bullsnot

No points for us on Saturday. All was quiet on the Oquirrh's today. Saw some elk with some nice head gear though. Needless to say we covered some ground.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I went out and no luck. I went to some new areas that I thought would pan out but turns out I was wrong. I might have to hit my honey holes soon.


----------



## Bhilly81

I need to get out somewhere I am just not sure at this time where to go all my free time has been put into getting my gun ready to go and now I think I'm ready to go with that I have a few areas in mind to go to but I do have a question about where to go what do you guys look for in a place to set up? I'm still new at this a bit thanks and I'm still going to take up offers to join others out as well


----------



## yfzduner450

Going out again today with bullsnot, not sure what luck we're gonna have as we are taking the pup out. She won't decoy any coyotes in her kennel, so i may lose a few but gotta get her out. We hunted pretty hard yesterday but it seems that everyone was out shooting or dinking around. Plenty of sign of dogs so we will hit it again in a few weeks.


----------



## reb8600

NHS said:


> I have next Thursday (Veteran's Day) off. I am thinking of heading out somewhere. If someone is interested, let me know.


 I am heading out with the wife that day or I would go with you. That and sunday is my only days off for the next couple weeks. Working 12 hour days so cant get out in the evening. I do have a youth hunt for the Utah Trappers Assoc. on the 20th though. I am planning on hitting it hard over Thanksgiving.


----------



## sunshine12

well spent half off saturday out and all of sundays out hunting wasnt to bad. called in a bobcat and a fox couldnt get a shot on the fox. and dont have any tags for bobcats


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Good job getting out guys. Item of the week is mt dew bottle or can in the middle of the picture. Atleast you guys are getting the time out. Work has me to busy to get out hoping to hit it tues or thurs. See what happens. Good luck guys.


----------



## bullsnot

Good luck marine. 

yfzduner450 and I got skunked again yesterday. Not gonna quite until some fur flies!!


----------



## reb8600

I hope it storms all the way into Wed. That will make Thurs and good day to put down some fur. :O||: -8/-


----------



## hoghunter011583

bigboybdub said:


> I need to get out somewhere I am just not sure at this time where to go all my free time has been put into getting my gun ready to go and now I think I'm ready to go with that I have a few areas in mind to go to but I do have a question about where to go what do you guys look for in a place to set up? I'm still new at this a bit thanks and I'm still going to take up offers to join others out as well


What kind of gun you been working on?


----------



## hoghunter011583

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Good job getting out guys. Item of the week is mt dew bottle or can in the middle of the picture. Atleast you guys are getting the time out. Work has me to busy to get out hoping to hit it tues or thurs. See what happens. Good luck guys.


Same here!! This is really starting to make me foam at the mouth!! All this snow and I"m stuck in my shop building stair railing!! Bad thing is I can see my hunting spot from my place!!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

First **** of the year, and man did he respond to the foxpro racoon distress!!! I have never really tried calling them before, what a great time!


----------



## Bhilly81

hoghunter011583 said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get out somewhere I am just not sure at this time where to go all my free time has been put into getting my gun ready to go and now I think I'm ready to go with that I have a few areas in mind to go to but I do have a question about where to go what do you guys look for in a place to set up? I'm still new at this a bit thanks and I'm still going to take up offers to join others out as well
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of gun you been working on?
Click to expand...

i have a howa 1500 243 and i recently put a nikon buckmasters 4.5 x15 with the range settings on it and i have never ranged it out to see what i can do on paper until recently i found out what it can do at 100 yards but havent gone any farther yet


----------



## Bhilly81

i went out a little yesterday after work and i got within 100 yards of a coule dogs but i had no shot i will try again here soon


----------



## hoghunter011583

I'm building a homemade caller, that should be finished for the end of the month. Come Dec. I'll be putting a hertin' on them where I'm going to deer hunt next year!!


----------



## UtahMountainMan

Hey guys I have never hunted coyotes before but I may be able to head out on Saturday. I live in Pleasant Grove (utah valley). If anybody is going out that wouldnt mind dragging a long a rookie let me know. I will know tonight if I am 100% off of work on Saturday.


----------



## reb8600

Got out today and made 4 stands. Did not kill any but heard 5 groups of coyotes, over 12 coyotes total. Called one in on the 2nd stand but got busted by it before I could get it. I was actually putting the call and decoy away when it busted me. Right before it came in there was an old male howling. I figure he was within 300 yds. I did see one big fox in a field as I was coming home, I have never seen one as big as it was.


----------



## NHS

I got out today for awhile. One lonely red fox and I couldn't even get a shot off. I'm pretty pathetic.


----------



## bigdaddyx4

I might as well get in on this as well! Sign me up!!!

I was also thinking, too bad there are no points for field lions. I have seen (and killed) quite a few while out pheasant hunting!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Your signed up bigdaddy.


----------



## royta

Sign me up please. Going out tomorrow with my 10 & 8 year old boys.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

You're signed up royta. Somebody needs to get out there and give ntrlbrnrebel and reb8600 some competition


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Well the months almost half way over seeing some red on the board. Not as much as we'd like to see. Ironbear is Donating an e-caller for December. I'm also going to try and put together a derby on the Monroe for December 18, 2010. Have as many of you guys down there as possible. I will have some smaller prizes for 1st 2nd and 3rd place. Would there be much interest in something like that?


----------



## royta

I wish I was good enough at calling to even get on the board, let alone be competitive.


----------



## reb8600

I will be hitting it hard on the 20th. That is the day of the Utah Trappers Assoc. youth hunt. Then 5 days off for Thanksgiving and will hunt hard then also. May get some traps out soon also.


----------



## 2fishon

Sign me up please. Just the excuse I've been needing to get out more.


----------



## Beast

Put my name down also, Please.


----------



## Sanpete

Please sign me up. Thanks.

Russ


----------



## duck jerky

Well I have shot 2 skunks so far but because of smell unable to get close enough to get pic with item. But oh well at least I'm helping the birds out


----------



## Oldtimehtr

I wanna play. Too late to get on board??


----------



## Iron Bear

Its never too late!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'm in sign me up


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I guess i'll play. o-||


----------



## Mezmarley

Count me in too. What's the pic/item for this week (end) ??


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Sorry been busy, Item of the week is a Butterfinger bar. Item's of the week can be found on page 1 in the original post they are updated sunday night (usually) JustinRobins is the new points leader gents. Should be a good weekend to get out. Good luck everyone. Oldtime, lunker and mez you've been added. Fixed you to, its about dam time you showed up.


----------



## mikeymike

is it to late for me to join??


----------



## Bhilly81

i might actually have a chance to get out on friday would anyone be interedted in going out to get some dogs? pm me if your interested


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Never too late, yer signed up


----------



## Beast

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Good luck everyone. Oldtime, lunker and mez you've been added. Fixed you to, its about dam time you showed up.


 Guess I won't get in, Thanks anyway!


----------



## reb8600

Beast said:


> Guess I won't get in, Thanks anyway!


Why dont you look on the first page of people signed up. Your name is there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Beast said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. Oldtime, lunker and mez you've been added. Fixed you to, its about dam time you showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I won't get in, Thanks anyway!
Click to expand...

Geez sensitive Mcsensitive.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I appologize, Beast you were added before them thought I made a post when I added you. You've been in the whole time. Get to killin! All you yahoo's need to get to killin. JustinRobins is going to win with 1.5 points if ya'll dont get on it. Last weekend for this month is coming up fast!


----------



## outdoorscrazy

Sign me up please, I love everthing about this


----------



## Fez

Better late than never, can i get signed up or is it too late??

Thanks
fez


----------



## reb8600

Made a few stands this morning. Called in one but didnt see him until he was about 300 yds out and heading the other way. Not sure where it even came from. Saw another on the way home. Found lots of track in the snow. Heading out again tomorrow.


----------



## outdoorscrazy

hey i am a new member but been watching this site for along time. me and my dad decited to join together because of this contest. so far this year i have caught 1 raccon,2 skunks and just caught my first fox yestarday nad another one in a snare today. please sign us up,by the way im nine years old good luck boys your ganna need it.


----------



## reb8600

Called in another one today on the first stand but was not able to get a shot off. Had one run in front of me right after the last stand. I tried to connect with it but at 400 yds on a run coyotes are a hard target.


----------



## Mezmarley

Here's from yesterday, looong day.

I have a buddy who loves to chase anything with a heartbeat that called me a month ago asking if I wanted to enter a calling contest for dogs. I figured what the heck, a little side bet never hurt anything. After checking in the night before, we headed out from his house at 3:30 am to get to our first stand. Nothing the first 5 stands, no howls, no barks..just sun.

Went down the road 300 yds, set up and called in a double 5 sec. into the first sequence. They either saw the truck or hit our wind because at 150 yds, they turned hard right and bolted. a "woof" stopped the back one which I promptly shot right over his back. ****!

10 more stands, nothing. As we were walking back to the truck, a side-by-side came up the road we were heading and had 2 callers in it. We figured they had just worked the country we were about to hit, so we bailed and headed 30 miles back north and into some other new country we had not hunted before for dogs, but thought looked good.

The wind started to pick up so we were concentrating on calling into draws and deep ravines. At 1:30 we were calling across this ravine when I started to talk about a nice buck I had just caught a glimpse of as he was sneaking over the ridge. My buddy told me to shut-up in a voice I knew he had one coming in but had not seen yet. I finally picked him up ghosting through the trees until he stood 100 yds directly across the ravine looking for us. Bad mistake as the 243 barked. One down.

Its funny how one dog can renew your sense of confidence. After 20 or so stands, we were back to being great at this! LOL

Then we made another 5 stands, wind blowing, bad wind, swirling wind, nothing. Bear in mind we had to be back to check-in by 8 pm, and it was now almost 3 pm and we were at least 5 hrs from Nephi with gravel roads before blacktop. With only one dog, we figured the heck with check-in; last year 7 dogs won it and these guys were serious players unlike us yahoo's. We had one in the truck and a long way to go...

So we kept hunting. Got down to lower country and called into a drainage filled with cedars and pulled out 4 mule deer. As we were watching those, a dog slipped in from downwind to within 100 yds. Dog #2 and it was almost 4 pm, not a chance in heck of getting back now, even if we flew. So on we went...

My buddy sometimes sees dogs from the road at a certain spot, but with no side-roads, we pulled off, slipped under the fence, up the hill and set up to call a big sage flat. As I was glassing, I see something move kind of fuzzy in the bottom of my glasses, pull them up only to see a dog trotting away. At about 200 yds another woof stops him cold...dead cold. Dog #3. Now we're experts again!!!

We have time for one last stand, a place that has produced before. So we sneak in and call and call, and call, and call...just as were about to leave, I catch this dog slipping up a dry wash. I had to back off my scope to 4x for enough light to see him in the wash...#4 says goodnight.
So, even though the original purpose of the day was a bust, still my best day ever. Only had that early pair get away, but other than that we killed everything we saw. I have no idea how i missed a broadside dog at 150 yds, but I missed him sure as heck. This game is more addicting that I ever thought. I've called dogs for years, but have only killed a handful of coyotes and fox..not nearly enough to feed the addiction. After yesterday however, I'm seriously hooked. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Very nice Mez! Your points have been added, you are the new points leader.


----------



## yfzduner450

Great job Mez. way to stack em' up. Me and Bullsnot went out again saturday afternoon and ended up calling 1 in outta 3 stands. Never got a shot as it was running across the ridge.


----------



## reb8600

Good job Mezmarley. I believe that is 6 points and should rap up first place unless someone really has a good day. How many did it take to win the contest? Was it the Utah State Championship? I couldnt swing the funds to do it this year. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mezmarley

I think it was the Utah State, but my buddy filled out the entry and such, I just basically showed up. Never made it back to check-in. It was late when we finally got back to town and had some dinner, then had a long drive home. It would be nice to call closer to Nephi, but we chose to go far away hoping to avoid other callers....and still ran into other guys. It was still a blast though.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

AWESOME JOB MAN!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

CONGRATULATIONS TO MEZMARLEY!! He is our November Points winner. Pictures of him and prizes to follow.


----------



## Briar Patch

Wooohoooo! Gratz to ya Mezmarley!! :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-:


----------



## Mezmarley

Woohoo is right. Just when I thought we did ok, Missle kills 9! That's impressive! Now its time to take my 13 yr old out and call one in for him. (I'll use him as my "excuse" to try and get even somewhat close to 9). Thanks to Marine for such a cool idea, my hats off to you brother! How many of you guys are using a decoy? (motion or otherwise?)


----------



## reb8600

Mezmarley said:


> How many of you guys are using a decoy? (motion or otherwise?)


I use a Mojo Critter but not as an attractant. I use it to keep their eyes away from me. It gives you that little bit of time to move. I had one come from behind me and around my left side about 10 yds away. I saw the blur and moved my head. He looked at me and then fixed his eyes back on the decoy and walked in front of me. That was the last mistake he ever made.


----------



## Mezmarley

I've been thinking about getting one of those. I watched a few video's from the guys in CO that make the "bucking the odds" vids and they use the critter. I've seen film of dogs doing almost that...seeing the guy shoulder his shotgun, but quickly looking right back at the critter and keep moving in. They also put the foxpro right next to the critter.


----------



## JustinRobins




----------



## Briar Patch

Justin, that's the same friggin fox! After what, 4 weeks? - It has got to be smelling pretty bad by now! Sheeesh! :mrgreen: 



You are having a dang good run on foxes! My hat's off to ya! :O||:


----------



## JustinRobins

lol ya it is quite smelly now! You know I have had a lot of people PM me wanting to know my secret, but really it is just the reward from scouting all summer long. Some people scout for deer or geese and I scout for foxes!


----------



## bullsnot

Justin you are a foxin machine!

Congrats Mez well done!


----------



## Huge29

Mezmarley said:


> Here's from yesterday, looong day.


Why the zip ties?


----------



## reb8600

Huge29 said:


> Why the zip ties?


That is what they do for contest hunts. You usually put a block in the mouth with your team number and zip tie it. It will prove it was shot during the contest.


----------



## Mezmarley

Reb has it right. They gave us ties with our number. I heard 8 won it this year. 7 won last year. We must be nimrods compared to these guys that can call in that many dogs AND kill them. I figure I miss even seeing 25-50% of the dogs that respond. When you consider its a numbers game, more set-ups = more opportunity, you're busting hump to get in 20-30 set-ups in a day. Not to mention the time it takes to walk out and drag a dog back to the truck after the shot. I really wish i could tag along with some of these guys who know their stuff and see how they hustle through a day that produces so many dead dogs.


----------



## reb8600

You should have went to the check in 4 coyotes would have got you money. Here is a post made on another board with the results.
"We did great got 2nd place with 6 , 8 took 1st , 4 took 3rd .
we won more than 1st did cause we won the big dog @ 34lbs
left with about $2000 bucks richer . seen over 15 yotes and shot 7 , 1 got away .
Small dog was 15 lbs
This year there was around 50 teams and the payed up to 7th place I think they just got there entry fee back."

The world contest is going on this weekend in New Mexico. The winners will kill over 20 coyotes in a day and a half.


----------



## Mezmarley

If we would have left in time to make the 8:00pm deadline, we'd have checked in one dog. The other three were taken between 3 pm and dark. It would have been nice, but I doubt one would have put us in the top 7. Pretty amazing what the other said though about seeing so many. Still better than any day at work!


----------



## JustinRobins

Called in five today. Got two.


----------



## JDF_GSP

Dog down!


----------



## JustinRobins

That is a little kinky....ball and gag lmao


----------



## lunkerhunter2

JustinRobins said:


> That is a little kinky....ball and gag lmao


LMAO
We still on for tomorrow?


----------



## Iron Bear

Make me happy and lets see at least 50 yotes taken out in the month of December between all participants in the contest. Heck if I seen that kind of a harvest donating prizes might become addictive to me.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Went out Friday for the Mountain supply derby. We ended up with 3.
Its not the best picture but it was all I could do.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

One ****


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Hey USMHF, do field lions count for anything? I think they should. Bonus point for a collar. I have killed enough to win this contest.


----------



## bufflehead3

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Hey USMHF, do field lions count for anything? I think they should. Bonus point for a collar. I have killed enough to win this contest.


What is a field lion?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

bufflehead3 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey USMHF, do field lions count for anything? I think they should. Bonus point for a collar. I have killed enough to win this contest.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a field lion?
Click to expand...

 Feral cat!


----------



## NHS

bufflehead3 said:


> What is a field lion?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Way to go NHS now everybody will think we all kill kittens. LOL!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Soon as the extended Elk is over I'm laying down the hammer!!


----------



## bigdaddyx4

bufflehead3 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey USMHF, do field lions count for anything? I think they should. Bonus point for a collar. I have killed enough to win this contest.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a field lion?
Click to expand...

Also known as a porch tiger! I killed a total of 12 of them during the pheasant hunt!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Due to the fact some people cant differenciate between a feral cat and little kimmys kitten can't offer points, Sorry dude. Don't want anyone getting booked on felony animal cruelty charges. Good job on the aminals guys.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Due to the fact some people cant differenciate between a feral cat and little kimmys kitten can't offer points, Sorry dude. Don't want anyone getting booked on felony animal cruelty charges. Good job on the aminals guys.


What if we take pics of them in the field before we shoot them???? haha
No cruelty involved. They won't feel a thing. :twisted:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

ha ha ha


----------



## hoghunter011583

Ok guys, I'm going on my last Elk weekend starting tomorrow, and after that it is predator time!! 
I will be hunting atleast 1 time per week and the fur is about to start flying!! I have my eyes set on some yotes and some ***** so come next weekend I'll be giving some competition!!
Once Feb, gets here I will really be taking out some animals. I hope the current numbers start to improve because I do best under pressure and so far I've not seen to many kills!! Lets start the killing!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Alright Gents! I just recieved a FOXPRO SPITFIRE by UPS Delivery today. This is Iron Bear's donation for the month of December. Better get out there and get to work.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

That is top shelf stuff Iron Bear thank-you sir.


----------



## outdoorscrazy

me and my dad checked traps and i caught a big male fox and 2 skunks. one is in a snare in a colvert that we are going to deal with tomorrow.we set another trap in a diffrent place using a dirt hole set the way my dad wanted to do it i hope it works.we took some pictures with the sprite bottle as soon as we learn how to post them we will they will be up by tomorrow can't wait.
GOOD LUCK to all of you


----------



## mikevanwilder

Went out today, seen one but he was going in another direction. It was just to warm today. Turned into a P-Dog day. Took some 600-700 yard shots at some but couldn't connect.
Looks like I better get my act together though justin is racking up the points.


----------



## Iron Bear

Your welcome for the donation. To me its a small contribution to bring awareness to the real issues we face as big game hunters. 

The big thanks should go to USMHuntinfool for his time and effort to put this together. If it weren't for him none of this would be even going on. 

A big thanks to you USM!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Iron Bear said:


> Your welcome for the donation. To me its a small contribution to bring awareness to the real issues we face as big game hunters.
> 
> The big thanks should go to USMHuntinfool for his time and effort to put this together. If it weren't for him none of this would be even going on.
> 
> A big thanks to you USM!


+++111


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

Good on all you guys!!


----------



## JustinRobins




----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

**** Justin what did ya shoot him with a .50 cal.


----------



## JustinRobins

lol a little to close for the shotty!


----------



## Mezmarley

Justin has the fox dialed in for sure. 

What's the word on the Monroe Derby this weekend?


----------



## JustinRobins

Sadly this was the 7 one takin in a weeks time. I have just been to busy showin homes so I had to skin them and then rush to work. Had no time to buy the sprite bottle and take pics.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Nobody has shown any interest in doing a derby so I wasn't able to get work off. If people are interested we could try and put something together, I would need someone to go down in my stead.


----------



## JustinRobins

How far of a drive from the Ogden area USMARINEHUNTINFOOL?


----------



## bullsnot

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Nobody has shown any interest in doing a derby so I wasn't able to get work off. If people are interested we could try and put something together, I would need someone to go down in my stead.


Bummer. I had talked with Iron Bear about it and was planning on showing up with my daughter. In fact I was just about to PM him to get the time and place details.


----------



## Mezmarley

I took last Saturday off to help my 13 yr old finish hunters safety & have to work this weekend...but could always be persuaded to ask for another sat off. Maybe if a few more guys had an interest, we could put a deal together???


----------



## bullsnot

I speak for 3 in saying we are in.


----------



## kk11

Since I can't find a lion, we got the next best thing.


----------



## yfzduner450

I believe i'm 1 of the 3 bullsnot is counting. I'm in and would love to hunt some coyotes and meet a few of you too.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

KK11 your pictures aren't showing up for some reason.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I can see KK11s' pics.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Huh, still can't see 'em. What they got and I'll add the points if the rest of you can see it and will vouch.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

It is a coyote but he doesn't have the item of the week in there.


----------



## kk11

How do I find out the item of the week, Iguess I should of read the rules better.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

kk11 said:


> How do I find out the item of the week, Iguess I should of read the rules better.


Marine posts it on the first page each week. I vote for giving you a pass this one time,how bout it Marine,your the boss.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

I guess you can count me in as I will be going this weekend. I just hope to see one even if we don't get it. This would make us more successful than the last outing.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I'll grant a pass this time. Make sure you have it next time.


----------



## outdoorscrazy

went out huntin this mornin and shot a coyote and fox. after went checked traps and had skunk.


----------



## bullsnot

Nice job outdoors!!! Just curious....what do you do with a skunk? I think I'da left him out there.

I had a shot at a yote at a dead run away from us last sunday but couldn't close the deal. We ended up gettin stuck in the mud and fighting the truck more than anything.


----------



## yfzduner450

bullsnot said:


> Nice job outdoors!!! Just curious....what do you do with a skunk? I think I'da left him out there.
> 
> I had a shot at a yote at a dead run away from us last sunday but couldn't close the deal. We ended up gettin stuck in the mud and fighting the truck more than anything.


You must of been in a FORD!!! haha


----------



## outdoorscrazy

thanks bullsnot we skinned one earlier in the season but it did not go well.we can't keep them out of the traps we usally throw em aside after that expeirence but with this contest we had to bring this one home for the picture because it was late.


----------



## outdoorscrazy

hey by the way did anybody else get anything last week or have the points just not been updated


----------



## sneakyhunter87

Anyone looking for a varmint huntin buddy? Just moved here from Oregon last summer, don't have much varmint experience but really interested. I don't know any area around here but anything I shoot could be added to your total. I live in Lehi and just bought a 223 last week to down some yotes! Let me know, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Huge29

Welcome to the forum Sneaky! Unfortunately, I am in the same boat looking for a mentor myself and not getting any takers.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Hey Huge I'm still sorry about last month. But if your up for it again just let me know.
Another question for Marine if I go out of state do those count as well? I know its for utahs deer herds so I would understand it not counting.


----------



## takem

Do the Coyote's have to be shot or traped or just killed


----------



## mikevanwilder

takem said:


> Do the Coyote's have to be shot or traped or just killed


Anyway as long as its legal.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

In state only, sorry mike... Simply for the emphasis being put on our own problems. Points have been updated outdoors your picture just showed up to where I could view it today for some reason. I was able to read it but couldnt see a picture. I saw the picture today and added the points. Great job!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Ok I'm heading out with the wife tomorrow, I'll be after bunnies and grouse but will have the .223 on my back and I'm going to sit down and look for some yotes while I'm out.


----------



## bullsnot

yfzduner450 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job outdoors!!! Just curious....what do you do with a skunk? I think I'da left him out there.
> 
> I had a shot at a yote at a dead run away from us last sunday but couldn't close the deal. We ended up gettin stuck in the mud and fighting the truck more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You must of been in a FORD!!! haha
Click to expand...

Yep but in the Ford's defense that was some of the snottiest freakin mud I've ever been in. Thank gawd the only other people that were dumb enough to head out in that stuff came up the road we were stuck on!


----------



## outdoorscrazy

*This week.*

hi everyone hope you all had a marry christms we got one fox and one coyote this week. we shot the coyote on the way to check traps. and when we got to our traps we had a fox in one and it ripped everything apart. that is why it is so muddy. good luck!!!


----------



## reb8600

I am headed out the door to try again finally. I see the new item for the picture has not been posted. I will still be using the Coke bottle since we dont know yet.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Sorry guys been really busy with the holidays. I have added the item of the week. Good job outdoors your cleaning house.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I will be counting pictures with coke bottles for today and tomorrow as well due to my lateness. Sorry.


----------



## kk11

Do we get points for a lion?


----------



## Iron Bear

Heck you should get points. If I could I would award you 20pts for a male and 50 for a female.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

What does everyone else think? I am not against points for Lions.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I'm not against it, as long as it was a legal kill. Maybe have the tag in the picture as well, on lions. I would think 10 points would be good for a lion.


----------



## yfzduner450

I'm not against points for a lion but i do think it's a little late in the game to be changing rules. Good job kevin on the lion, if you don't mind sharing the story of the kill i'd be up for hearing it.


----------



## Iron Bear

I'm all for it.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I don't have a problem with points for a lion but I think it should be 1 point just like everything else. Everyone doesn't have a tag or the means to take the cats. Thats cool to see pictures of the lions in rigormortis.Dead kitty is my favorite kind of kitty.


----------



## kk11

I am ok with 1 point, I will not win anyways. I spend all my time hunting bear and lion, I don't hunt coyotes but shot them if I see them while out looking for a lion track. The lion was tagged, you have to check every lion in at the fish and game. 
And any one can buy a tag.


----------



## outdoorscrazy

Good job kk11. I am the dad in the outdoorscrazy half of our user name. I have let my son do all the posting up until now (with a little supervision). This has been fun for both of us and we should post in the introductions and as soon as we (I) have time we will to tell you more about us to share more of us with you all. We have both been reading the posts for a while and this year when he wanted traps which I knew very little about for his birthday in November I suggested we join together thanks to marine fools idea to do this contest. It has definately kept his interest on many cold nights when I get home and say lets go check traps and as most 9 year old boys he says "it's cold and dark but OK" and most of the time lately I have agreed. Trapping this week has stunk thanks to the weather so unless we have some real good fortune tomorrow in the live traps or snares I think were done for the month but we will check before the big night tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else and THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! to Marine Fool for staring this. Dont count us out yet but look out next month!


----------



## Mezmarley

Ha ha...we're getting our rear-end kicked by a 9 yr old. I love it!!! Crazy...keep em coming and tell us the stories from a 9 yr old eyes. Us old guys sometimes forget just how great the rush we used to get when we hear the rattle of a trap chain. And crazydad...my hats off to you sir!


----------



## reb8600

I think it is great to see a young kid doing so well. I barely remember checking my first traps. I do remember the cold 3 mile ride on the bike to get to where I had them set.


----------



## kk11

Outdoors I like seeing people getting their kids into hunting and trapping, keep it up and good luck to you guys.
And thanks to Marine Fool this is a good idea and it lets us see what some other guys are doing traping and hunting predators.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

GOOD JOB guys! Justin won this month with 7 points followed closely by the outdoors team! Good effort glad you guys were able to get out! Justin check your PM


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Mods is there any reason I cant edit the original post?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Not sure. PM me what you want it edited to and I'll change it.

T


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Now if can just figure out to cut that foxpro in half it will be payment for the great shots i made. lool


----------



## JustinRobins

lol actually I didn't count the two I called in for you. Heck I didn't even count 5 that I called in and shot this month, because I had homes to show and forgot to get a picture with the item of the week! Oh well at least I am getting closer to a king size fur bedspread!

On another note: Thank you Ironbear and USMARINEhuntinfool for taking the time to put this together and for the donation! Let's get some prizes together for these guys!


----------



## JDF_GSP

Well i'm heading out today, i guess if i get anything i will post a picture with a kit kat bar since the new item of the week has not been updated yet. wish me luck.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Yah, for some reason I cant update my original post? The item of the week is a 7-up can/bottle, good luck gents


----------



## bullsnot

Bump. This should be stickied. 

I'm heading out this coming weekend after a calling seminar at Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

It was stickied dont know what happened wont let me modify the original post and its no longer stickied? MODS?


----------



## reb8600

bullsnot said:


> Bump. This should be stickied.
> 
> I'm heading out this coming weekend after a calling seminar at Sportsmans Warehouse.


I am hoping to make it to Sportsmans also after I hit the gun show. Tom is a good guy. It should be a good seminar. He just recently got picked up by Foxpro and I believe this is his second seminar. He just did one in Reno or Vegas.


----------



## mikeymike

im going to try and make ittomarrow to the seminaqr hope to some of you guys there if i dont make it tomarrow ill make it to the one at cabelas on the 22nd


----------



## reb8600

Those of you that didnt make it to the seminar missed a good one. Tom did an excellent job on it.


----------



## bullsnot

I thought it was a great seminar. Real informative for this beginner!! It also set the hook a little deeper in my mouth.

Went out later that day and we missed a shot a coyote. I am getting too close...two shots in the last two hunts.....this will happen soon for me.


----------



## Nambaster

Half a point for team Nambaster!!!!







and here he is with last weeks item of the week.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

EXCELLENT JOB TEAM NAMBASTER! APPARENTLY MY ACCOUNT IS HAVING DIFFICULTIES  I HAVE ADDED YOUR POINTS AND WILL BE KEEPING TRACK ON MY COMPUTER. FROM NOW ON FOR PROOF IF YOU GUYS WOULD JUST INCLUDE SOMETHING IN THE PICTURE EITHER A DATE STAMP OR NEWSPAPER JUST SOMETHING TO SHOW THE DATE IT WAS TAKEN BEINGS I CAN NO LONGER UP DATE THE ITEM OF THE WEEK AND MY POSTS ARENT POSTING FOR SOME REASON. THANKS GUYS.


----------



## ShakyBear

Hey, sign me up!!! I'm down for this one. This is exciting. I love hunting coyotes, and foxes!


----------



## Huge29

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Mods is there any reason I cant edit the original post?


I think it can only be edited within 30 or 60 days or so of the original post. It is back to being sticky.


----------



## ShakyBear

Hey everyone, I just learned about this site and wanted to get invovled! I am an avid Coyote, and fox hunter! There are alot of you out there that would like to learn how and what to do when it comes to hunting these predators. Unfortunatley I can't take you all, or even teach you all. But I am more then happy to take teachsomeone the ropes!! PM me and we can get together. There is only one condition, What I teach you, you need to teach someone else. The predators are hurting our upland game, waterfowl, and even our biggame. So lets get some work done!!! I look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## Al Hansen

Welcome Shaky.


----------



## JustinRobins

Wanted to thank IronBear for the donation and USMARINE for puttin this together. Big thanks!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Ok guys, I'm on schedule. My Elk hunting is over, I've scouted the herds on the snow for some big bulls and decided where to hunt them next year. I have started ice fishing but can keep it to just a few trips here and there. Starting this week it is time to go after the predators!!


----------



## bullsnot

JustinRobins said:


> Wanted to thank IronBear for the donation and USMARINE for puttin this together. Big thanks!


I second that! Well done fellas! I still haven't put a coyote down but this contest has peaked my interest and turned me into a coyote hunter.


----------



## Nambaster

2 more ***** to report for team Nambaster... 







This large male tried climbing away from me. Here he is witha date stamp.







This Female **** had been getting through my snares until this morning... She is a really old **** and was missing a lot of her teeth. None of her canines were left.







And here she is with a date stamp.







...

There are still more to come... I had 2 snares that got passed right through and the warm weather has really brought on a lot of activity.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Good job, keep em coming. The rest of you guys better start getting out!


----------



## Nambaster

Another **** for team Nambaster...







This one was a big male...







The warmer weather really has them out moving and about...


----------



## bkelz

WOW! nice *****!


----------



## Mezmarley

Nam should win an award for the best "date stamps"....What are ***** going for these days (if anything)?


----------



## NHS

:lol:

Nambaster's pics reminds me of these kind of old pictures:


----------



## Nambaster

$15.00 for a large male... Which 3 of the 4 that I have caught so far are.. but I don't sell them I flesh them and send them out for tanning so that I can collect them... They will contribute to my mancave. 

I put my junk mail to good use....


----------



## bullsnot

Nam you are tearin it up!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Way to go Nam! Anyone else getting out? Come on guys someone needs to give him a little healthy competition.


----------



## bullsnot

I've been making it out...in fact I've missed two coyotes this month. Both were running when I shot, but I'm trying. The wife is going to have a baby any day now so I'm hesitant to go too far from home but I'll be back out soon.


----------



## bearhntr

Well I want in. I don't make it out too often but anyone who is willing to wage war against the predators should be in. Unfortunately I missed a red fox (no shot) giant coyote Friday and another coyote yesterday which was on the run and was out to 550 yards. The coyote that I missed on Friday was 447. I thought he was 300 because he was so huge but after I shot he did what they do best and disappeared. I ranged where he was standing and and way undershot him. I was just driving and not hunting at this time and at first thought that he was a stray Sheppard. Yes he was that big and yes I am disappointed at my shooting performance these past two days. Hopefully I will get out soon and make better shots.


----------



## Nambaster

I got another female on sunday.







and here she is with my patented date stamp.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Another good'un Nambaster


----------



## Nambaster

I have 2 more foxes to add...







I set up a snare just the morning before and came up to this frozen male... I was pretty surprised to say the least because he had a million different places that he could have gone but somehow ended up walking right through my snare. This was on Thursday the 27th. Then this morning the 29th I came upon this Female pup that managed to snare herself in a fence crossing right after getting sprayed by a skunk.







I haven't seen any more **** tracks for some time now...


----------



## Nambaster

I am probably going to stop with the morbid date stamps... if you want proof of all of these catches I can keep it up or I can show you pictures of all the fleshed hides drying in a garage.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I like the date stamps, just so's it keeps it fair and accurate  You're smokin it this month! Everyone else fall asleep this month or what?


----------



## hoghunter011583

I'm making my first yote hunt tomorrow!! I wanted to go Ice fishing today but had to work so tomorrow is going to be fun!!


----------



## Nambaster

I owe you guys a date stamp then


----------



## Mezmarley

Keep the stamps Nam; besides, you're the only guy posting up vermin. I've been working my tail off, but that's about to change now that pairing up & calving season is here.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Well I didn't have anyway to post a date or a sign but I took this guy yesterday off Monroe. We had called for 2 days and nothing then set up on this hill north of Kingston and after about 12 min this guy came sneeking in. He is by far the biggest coyote I have ever taken. 
Oh and we got him to leave a herd of deer to come to the call.


----------



## mikevanwilder

If you don't give me points for this thats fine I know I didn't follow the rules.


----------



## Nambaster

Here is the date stamp that I have been owing you for the last female fox that I just caught.







and this next one won't count towards the contest but I thought that it was pretty funny to find in my leg hold.







And here is another female **** that I found in the exact hole that I caught that rat in yesterday for the last **** of the month.







And here she is with another date stamp..


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Thanks guys. Nambaster is the winner! Congratulations. Thanks MIKE for posting up something for the month! Nambaster shoot me a PM need to get you your winnings. Hope next month is more productive gents!


----------



## Nambaster

PM sent


----------



## bullsnot

Contest up by Park Valley this weekend. I'm hoping myself or yfz450 will be putting up some pics this Saturday.

Congrats Nam! Nice dog Mike.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Good luck guys!


----------



## Nambaster

This is turning into a fiesta.... 
On Sunday I thought I would check my line just to see if something had possibly disturbed it and.....







I got my first **** in a cuff... Unfortunately he had pulled my stakes up and then went directly for a snare... So he still cost me a snare. Then I went on to my next set and I found a feral cat... And then I went to my next set and I found this....







This fox had no consideration for his hide and perferated himself on the fence. I hate it when they do that... Makes me look like an amateur when it comes to skinning them. Next I found this guy right before it got dark.







She is one of the bigger ***** that I have gotten this year. Here is a date stamp of all 3 animals posing NHS style.







Then today I went to go check the line since it was almost completely full yesterday and I came up with this guy...







She was an angry **** and she kept lunging at me... Anyhow she managed to disturb a squirrel in a tree that just would not stop chirping so I decided that I would add it to my date stamp... 







Anyhow my arms are starting to get really sore from carrying around all of these dead bodies and skinning and fleshing them, but my mechanics house still sounds like a bowling alley at night.


----------



## Mezmarley

Nam rules!

We made 5 sets yesterday, all on foot, with only a howl back to show for it.


----------



## Nambaster

I went out to check the trap line again this morning since last night had a low of about 20 degrees I knew there had to be something moving around... Anyhow before I started putting out my first sets I notice that there were some odd tracks in the snow, Now I know why... This morning I caught this little girl with only 3 legs... I call her stubby.







Here is a better picture of her stubb.







and here she is with my date stamp...







She is **** #10....


----------



## Nambaster

I have 1 more to add from Saturday... This is the smallest male that I have caught so far.







Here he is with a date stamp







and here is my wall of death with a good amount of my catches fleshed and stretching so far.....


----------



## Bhilly81

wow i havent had the chance to get out or even look at this post for a while since the first of december but i may now actually have time to get out here soon so if anyone wants to get out and see what can get called in send me a pm and we can make it happen


----------



## Nambaster

Here is my valentines day ****... I set up a snare down a well beaten path expecting a fox to walk through.. I was surprised to find this fella looking for some females on valentines day.







Anyhow here is the poor sucker with a date stamp.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dude, you crack me up.


----------



## phorisc

haha nice one!
I need to find a spot to start trapping...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Man, Nam is killing you guys! Anyone up to challenge him or what?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Sorry Gents have gotten busy, and had computer issues as of late. Nambaster has won again! Congrats to him, Hoghunter if you could get hooked up with him I'd appreciate it! Looking for you guys hunts, don't give up now! Happy Hunting....


----------



## adam1228

This looks like a lot of fun. I am totally green hunting this kind of animal, but if anyone wants a hunting buddy, and doesn't mind dragging along a rookie, I would be very interested. I am free most Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## colbyatepaste

Is this still on for this month? Ive a **** or two to post if it is.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Post em up, it's still going just not many people competing this month. I believe everyone has pretty well gotten through the winter months and moving onto fishing and other out door activities


----------



## highcountryfever

One of my friends that is big into trapping called me up 2 weeks ago and invited me to go with him to set his trap lines. Turned out to be a pretty cool day. after setting the traps we stopped at a spot he has had sucess at in the past to try out his new foxpro. We weren't expecting anything, but then we noticed a couple dogs coming in after about 7 or 8 min. they got to about 120 yard or so and we both lined up to shoot. I took the first one and he took the second. Nice way to round out the day. He said he went back the next day with his girlfriend to check his line and got a fox in one of his traps too.


The one on the left is the one I got.


----------



## phorisc

wow awesome  gratz on the kills


----------



## Dog Breath

I am so glad I found this site. I have been wanting to get a bow and start bowhunting but I didn't know where to start and a friend turned me on to this site and the contest. I have been out hunting dogs all winter and have had some good success. I hope I'm not to late and these picture are good enough to win.

[attachment=0:3jbbp8zb]Fox 03.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=1:3jbbp8zb]Fox 02.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=2:3jbbp8zb]Fox 01.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=3:3jbbp8zb]Coyote and Foxes 01.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=4:3jbbp8zb]Coyote 05.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=5:3jbbp8zb]Coyote 04.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=6:3jbbp8zb]Coyote 03.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=7:3jbbp8zb]Coyote 02.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]
[attachment=8:3jbbp8zb]Coyote 01.jpg[/attachment:3jbbp8zb]

May I be lucky enough to save some more deer


----------



## Dog Breath

Just thought I would summarize my pics. The three foxes were shot on a guys farm just west off Lehi in March. The coyotes were shot through out the winter starting in December thru March. They were shot out buy the Vernon unit and in Alpine. they were shot between me and my freind for a total of 23 dogs. 7 of them were shot during the week between Christmas and New Years. 8 more in January. 3 in february. 5 in March. The cool thing is I got all of them in March.


----------



## Mezmarley

Well done Dog...I wonder how many other guys out there exist that we don't know about? I think we kill more dogs than people may realize.


----------



## Dog Breath

yeah. I don't know how many other people are out there that don't get on the computer. I saw a few other guys hunting this winter but don't know if the use a computer. I don't use one very often just not that familiar with them. does anyone know if they have chose a winner for the contest.


----------



## Iron Bear

If your wondering if you have won. First you didn't entered the contest to my knowledge. Second your pics don't include a time stamp or the item of the week. So there is no telling weather you shot them when or where.

Look to the first page of this thread and it will give the details.

Looks like you did some great work though.


----------



## Dog Breath

oh well. i was just acting off a recommendation from a friend. i don't get much time on the computer anyways. so it looks like nobody won. maybe next month. thanks for the efforts though


----------



## Huge29

Dog Breath said:


> oh well. i was just acting off a recommendation from a friend. i don't get much time on the computer anyways. so it looks like nobody won. maybe next month. thanks for the efforts though


Welcome to the forum, thanks for sharing the pics and for getting rid of the critters!


----------



## rifleman

Good job man


----------

